# Einrückung von Textboxen



## Thassada (28. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Login in Php erstellt das geht auch aber ich habe das Problem dass ich die zwei Textboxen für Username und Passwort nicht eingerückt bekomme es sieht so aus: 



Der Code dazu ist :

```
<form method="post" action="index.php?page=log">
	<h1>Login:</h1>

	<p1>User:     </p1> <input type="text"     name="user" />     <br />
	<p1>Passwort: </p1> <input type="password" name="passwort" /> <br />
				
	<input type="submit" value="Einloggen" />
</form>
```

jetzt ist die Frage wie bekomme ich das hin das die beiden Textboxen untereinander stehen.
Also: 

```
User:      <Textbox>
Passwort:  <Textbox>
```


Danke für eure Antworten.
Und sorry für Fehler wenn welche drin sind


----------



## tombe (28. September 2013)

Geht ganz einfach:


```
<form method="post" action="index.php?page=log">
    <h1>Login:</h1>
    <span style="width:100px; display: inline-block;">User:</span><input type="text" name="user" />
    <br />
    <span style="width:100px; display: inline-block;">Passwort:</span><input type="password" name="passwort" />
    <br />
    <input type="submit" value="Einloggen" />
</form>
```


----------



## Thassada (28. September 2013)

Es hat sich leider nichts getan.


----------



## tombe (28. September 2013)

Sorry, man sollte keine 2 Sachen gleichzeitig machen.

Habe das obige Beispiel korrigiert, jetzt sollte es klappen.


----------



## Thassada (28. September 2013)

super danke funktioniert super


----------

